# Funky stab



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a Martin Magic X (30") pointing backwards and a 10" X Ring pointing forward on a fuse v-bar block. It has made me so much stedier and completely eliminated tip forward.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Got a picture of your setup? If I get what you're saying, you have the main 30" bar where a v-bar would go and the 10" side bar in front?


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

countryboy173 said:


> Got a picture of your setup? If I get what you're saying, you have the main 30" bar where a v-bar would go and the 10" side bar in front?


Ya... try to get pics up later


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

i always thought you wanted the bow to tip forward


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

outdoorsman193 said:


> i always thought you wanted the bow to tip forward


same, and I always see them tip forward. But just got told they are not supposed to


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

i thought that 2 , until a sling broke


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

what kind of sling (finger or wrist)


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

well you want the bow come back back at your hand to help with the transfer of energy. you wany the bow to fall foward to stay out of the way of the arrow.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

what matters most is that the bow is balanced at full draw.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> what matters most is that the bow is balanced at full draw.


Exactly! Thats the most important part.


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

ILuvThemMangos said:


> what kind of sling (finger or wrist)


 wrist


----------

